# Frenchy R33 GTR Vspec



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi :wavey:

I'm French and I have since the month of April 2009 achieved my dream thanks to harlow jap autos 

Years: 1996
Kilometer: 43Kmiles
Kilometer engine: 7Kmiles
Turbo pressure: 1,1 bar -> 400-450Hp

ENGINE

BNR 34 ( 24U ) N1 engine (N1 piston/Oil pump/water pump)
BNR34 sauge tank
BNR34 ball bearing turbine
HKS combination metal gasket
NISMO low temp thermostat
TRUST OIL filler cap
Irridium spark plugs

INTAKE · EXHAUST SYSTEM

HKS special piping KIT
TRUST triple core intercooler
HKS intercooler pipe
FUJITSUBO SUS front pipe
APEX N1 full titan muffler

COOLING SYSTEM

KOYO All aluminum triple core radiator
TRUST relocation oil filter
TRUST oil radiator
BILLION silicon radiator hose SET
TRUST OIL filler cap
ARC Titan radiator hood panel

DRIVETRAIN

NISMO G-MAX twin plate clutch
NISMO Stainless mesh clutch line
CRUX Suspension KIT( 30levels adjustable )
SWIFT F 12kg/cm-7in R10kg/cm-8in
NISMO circuit link SET
HKS KANSAI front tower brace
NISMO bush · member · changed stronger
Spot welded chassis (for rigidity)

BRAKE SYSTEM

LOCKHEED both side 6 slit brake router
PRO-MU reinforced brake pad B/F
APP stainless mesh brake line

INTERIOR SYSTEM

SAFETY 21 8points roll gauge
NISMO shift knob
NISMO white 320KM full scale meter ( changed at 45,400KM )
NISMO white triple meter
NISMO sports pedal SET
Defi link meter ( water temp · oil temp · boost )
HKS turbo timer
HKS boost controller
ALPINE CDA-9855J audio
ALPINE tweeter
Deep corn steering wheel
Carbon shift · meter console panel

EXTERIOR

Gram lights 57F PRO 18inch AW
Potenza RE01R 265-35-18
Zenky racing black Lugnuts
Late model large stock lip spoiler
East Bear clear winker
Nismo clear lend side winker
Knight racer carbon blade
Nismo rear spoiler carbon garnish plate


























































:chairshot


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice motor dude, you will need to sort that back number plate out asap lol


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes I know, it's horrible :nervous:
I wait it is approved in France to put new number plate


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks a nice example, Ozz is a top bloke.

Good luck with your new toy :thumbsup:


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Heureux de voir une GT-R de plus en France


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

Merci rom ^^, c'est vrai que ca manque de Gtr en france :/

Alors, des news sur ta 34 ? ca fait bien 2 mois que tu donne plus de nouvelles


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Bienvenue à toi sur le forum Bisounours 
N'hésite pas à passer dans la section française du forum et si tu as des questions n'hésite pas à me PM


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Bisounours said:


> Merci rom ^^, c'est vrai que ca manque de Gtr en france :/
> 
> Alors, des news sur ta 34 ? ca fait bien 2 mois que tu donne plus de nouvelles


Ne me confond pas avec Sylvain qui est l'ancien proprio !! 

Je lui est racheter il y a 1mois et demi et viens seulement de recevoir toutes mes pièces pour la remonter ...


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Dear God. Is that the licence plate of a car, or a plane? Great car looks clean mate!


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

lol


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

welcome on board Bisounours this is probably the best place to learn about Skyline 
Nice car !


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice car 
as everyone sort the number plate  enjoy


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

the number plate I used to Snow Plow :chuckle:


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/4523/mpr33gtr017.jpg

the little panasonic box thats in the passenger foot well stuck on the center console, what is it?
Ive got one in my R34 and i think it for japanese phones???


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Love the wheels on that car 



mirrorman said:


> http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/4523/mpr33gtr017.jpg
> 
> the little panasonic box thats in the passenger foot well stuck on the center console, what is it?
> Ive got one in my R34 and i think it for japanese phones???


Looks like the electronic card reader for the toll boths in japan.


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

ye its a congestion charge type thing in japan, nice car by the way love the hks strut brace!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

toll road ECT i believe i have one in my 32 aswell


----------



## Graphtuner (Nov 3, 2008)

je l'aime bien!


----------

